# What is today



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Shrive Tuesday, repent ye.   while you can.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Shrive Tuesday eh? :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep - time to get tossing!  :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I'm in the right place on MHF. There are loads of tossers on here.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Well most of you on here are well qualified to be expert Tossers :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Not me of course I am more of a flipper  :lol: 8O


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

And I thought you were trying to catch us out by saying it was the site update day !!!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> daffodil :- Not me of course I am more of a flipper  :lol: 8O


That's Crêpe Daffy .... and anyway I thought you were a Waffler


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He looks more like a Flapper with that shirt and haircut.

Wonder if he can do the Charleston? :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Lent starts tomorrow, so I am giving up my usual things for the next forty days; sex and smoking.

Dave (definitely a waffler)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Parliamentary Mancake Race: Tossers Dominate Charity Flip-Off"



That headline says it all really


tony :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

My dear old mother-in-law is making pancakes today.

She's 95 years young. 8O


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've got it well sorted. I'm giving up Lent! Now Anything and everything is available to me without any guilt or possibility of eternal damnation!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Shrove Tuesday eh

I'd Batter have some Tonight then :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It's Mardi Gras in Brazil!

Literally translates as Greasy Tuesday :!:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You managed to slip that reply in then pippin. :roll: :roll: 
cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is amazing what a bit of education can do to fill the head with useless information.

Une grasse matinée is French for a lie-in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought that was for an afternoon 40 winks.or even a catnap in the afternoon. or whatever they refer to it as. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

I will be fasting for 40 days

Fruit and veg juice

And I dont expect you all to understand

But

I do expect you all to respect my choice

As I respect yours to disagree

Well
Aldra

That's. Put a damper on it :lol: :lol: 

Just remember we all have different beliefs
No one really knows what is right

So best stand back

And allow each to their own

Me

I'll come out slimmer and fitter
And maybe a just bit more aware of what is really important in my life

I suspect you lot will still rank important

Well no miracle there then


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is now Ash Wednesday so the thread title is obsolete!


----------

